# Jb4 with Bluetooth module



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey guys I’m selling a used Group 10 JB4 module with Bluetooth as well. I’m asking $220 shipped. It works well and i pushed it hard with it. My lease is due soon so I’m trying to sell it before lease is over. 
Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

Poetic50 said:


> Hey guys I’m selling a used Group 10 JB4 module with Bluetooth as well. I’m asking $220 shipped. It works well and i pushed it hard with it. My lease is due soon so I’m trying to sell it before lease is over.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You leased your Jetta? Didn’t you have like 100k on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

ViewlessSquid said:


> You leased your Jetta? Didn’t you have like 100k on it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I leased and yes about to have 95k on it. But again I need it to last and be a reliable daily. It might be cheaper to keep it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

I send you a pm


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

JB4 sold to Oasisqc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Hey guys I’m selling a used Group 10 JB4 module with Bluetooth as well. I’m asking $220 shipped. It works well and i pushed it hard with it. My lease is due soon so I’m trying to sell it before lease is over.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How good is the jb4? Does the car still accelerate smoothly? Just sold my Racechip gts. I’m feeling a loss of power but the car seems to feel smoother. Definitely provided a decent power boost but I want something more refined. Considering jb4 or the new apr tune that just came out for the North America ea211. Leaning more towards jb4 for ease of going stage 1 to stage 2 once I get the cts catless downpipe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

pabz707 said:


> How good is the jb4? Does the car still accelerate smoothly? Just sold my Racechip gts. I’m feeling a loss of power but the car seems to feel smoother. Definitely provided a decent power boost but I want something more refined. Considering jb4 or the new apr tune that just came out for the North America ea211. Leaning more towards jb4 for ease of going stage 1 to stage 2 once I get the cts catless downpipe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m sorry to say but just don’t. Not Racechip or JB4. I went back to stock tune (with the IE intake, and exhaust work and 91 octane like always) and I can definitely tell the stock tune is more consistent , progressive and smoother. Of course they add a power boost but a tune works throttle , fuel, timing and boost maps. The JB4 doesn’t just adds boost and fuel. You could stack the JB4 module with the stage 1 but again gotta be careful how much you push it with boost and power. I want to buy that catless Downpipe and just stay stage 1 since going stage 2 would require 93 and I don’t have that only have 94 and if it’s gonna cost me $4.80 a gallon then no thank you lol it’s just my daily. Downpipe and Air to air intercooler system are my next mods and well lower and rest but engine mods that are next are those two along with tunes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Poetic50 said:


> I’m sorry to say but just don’t. Not Racechip or JB4. I went back to stock tune (with the IE intake, and exhaust work and 91 octane like always) and I can definitely tell the stock tune is more consistent , progressive and smoother. Of course they add a power boost but a tune works throttle , fuel, timing and boost maps. The JB4 doesn’t just adds boost and fuel. You could stack the JB4 module with the stage 1 but again gotta be careful how much you push it with boost and power. I want to buy that catless Downpipe and just stay stage 1 since going stage 2 would require 93 and I don’t have that only have 94 and if it’s gonna cost me $4.80 a gallon then no thank you lol it’s just my daily. Downpipe and Air to air intercooler system are my next mods and well lower and rest but engine mods that are next are those two along with tunes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey man, air to air intercooler from where? What are you expecting from it? Have you considered Unitronic stage 1+ or something?

I am going fbo from Unitronic and awe touring exhaust w stage 2 from uni. Looks of good feed back on 1+ and the few people I have talked to about stage 2 love it. They say it's more of a baby audi and pulls nicely


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Hey man, air to air intercooler from where? What are you expecting from it? Have you considered Unitronic stage 1+ or something?
> 
> I am going fbo from Unitronic and awe touring exhaust w stage 2 from uni. Looks of good feed back on 1+ and the few people I have talked to about stage 2 love it. They say it's more of a baby audi and pulls nicely


Custom FMIC air to air. RTMG has a few things on their website like a air to water delete plate to remove the stock air to water Intercooler and cover it. Unitronic Stage 1+ requires 93 octane as well. I’m not expecting anything just exhaust the easiest upgrades. Before thinking of slightly bigger turbo. Either way it’s just fun. Not expecting it to be the fastest just fill my face with a smile everytime I step on it. Yesterday got a compliment from someone saying”it has a turbo ?” I was like yeah... they said” it sounds nice I like how it sounds “. I got plans to experiment with it. Buy a spare engine and fabricate an adapter for a Garrett turbo possibly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Poetic50 said:


> Custom FMIC air to air. RTMG has a few things on their website like a air to water delete plate to remove the stock air to water Intercooler and cover it. Unitronic Stage 1+ requires 93 octane as well. I’m not expecting anything just exhaust the easiest upgrades. Before thinking of slightly bigger turbo. Either way it’s just fun. Not expecting it to be the fastest just fill my face with a smile everytime I step on it. Yesterday got a compliment from someone saying”it has a turbo ?” I was like yeah... they said” it sounds nice I like how it sounds “. I got plans to experiment with it. Buy a spare engine and fabricate an adapter for a Garrett turbo possibly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe you can get that hybrid turbo upgraded stock one from RTMG or something like that for 240hp. I like the way you think man. Not to be the fastest but to have fun. Thats my mind set. Ik theres faster cars but beating cars in the same class as us or one up is fun and surprising to most. 

Did you get the intercooler yet? I need/want one. Also, doesn't the intercooler help make power easier or possibly adding some? 


I break necks when I whoosh through parkinglots lol! 


Buy a spare engine? Go to the junk yard and take/buy that for cheap cheap. 

I'm doing my FBO stage 2 unitronic in the next few days with possibly a JB4 to turn up the boost 1or2psi, prob 1 to make around 210-218hp.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

No man haven’t got it. Been extremely busy working and with life stuff. What the Intercooler does is cool down the charge. Eg; stock intercooler is great when it’s cold or the engine coolant is still cold/warm. Do a few pulls gets hot and heat soaked and your IATs are about 20-40f above ambient. With an air to air they stay more constant as long as you’re driving and have some airflow to it. Doesn’t add power but makes the intake charge cooler which makes it denser which means more oxygen particles per charge. It will prob drop like half a psi or less but it will be worth it I’d say. Maybe slightly more lag but when driving the charge will be cooler. At least that’s my theory. And yeah me too man specially with the BOV lol. No thank you I rather spend $1k on an engine with turbo with less than 50k miles that’s already pulled out. Just ship to a store or something on a pallet and done. That takes the hassle from wrenching everything out. Whenever I can I’ll get a Unicconnect cable and a stage 1 tune. I have 94 and 100 octane also e85. But 94 is 4.2-4.7 a gallon and 100 octane is almost $8 a gallon lol. For a 1.4T? Not thank you I’ll stay stage 1. I’m already using 91 octane on stock form and it drives amazing. Had the vehicle since 40 miles. Now about to hit 98k miles and runs strong!! Everytime it’s warmed up fully I rev it all the way to like 6,500-6,750rpms.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Poetic50 said:


> No man haven’t got it. Been extremely busy working and with life stuff. What the Intercooler does is cool down the charge. Eg; stock intercooler is great when it’s cold or the engine coolant is still cold/warm. Do a few pulls gets hot and heat soaked and your IATs are about 20-40f above ambient. With an air to air they stay more constant as long as you’re driving and have some airflow to it. Doesn’t add power but makes the intake charge cooler which makes it denser which means more oxygen particles per charge. It will prob drop like half a psi or less but it will be worth it I’d say. Maybe slightly more lag but when driving the charge will be cooler. At least that’s my theory. And yeah me too man specially with the BOV lol. No thank you I rather spend $1k on an engine with turbo with less than 50k miles that’s already pulled out. Just ship to a store or something on a pallet and done. That takes the hassle from wrenching everything out. Whenever I can I’ll get a Unicconnect cable and a stage 1 tune. I have 94 and 100 octane also e85. But 94 is 4.2-4.7 a gallon and 100 octane is almost $8 a gallon lol. For a 1.4T? Not thank you I’ll stay stage 1. I’m already using 91 octane on stock form and it drives amazing. Had the vehicle since 40 miles. Now about to hit 98k miles and runs strong!! Everytime it’s warmed up fully I rev it all the way to like 6,500-6,750rpms.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thats too bad! Stage 2 would be fun for you, it sure wil be for me. Gas is cheap down here so I will be having a lot of fun. I had to adjust my install day w my friends due to the corona and I will be live stage 2 April 22nd. Getting my transmission serviced and oil changed first.

When I heard you talking about the intercooler I was hoping it would make us a little bit more power in form of torque or hp. I mean cooler denser air normally provides a little more hp/tq. I am very interested to see where you go with this build and all your 1k engine block builds. I'll probably be posting on YouTube all my pulls and such.

Theres a lot of civics in my air and they are super annoying and rev at me at stop lights. They have a 1.5T in there so I can wait to gap them. I also have a GLI grille (check me out on insta to see mk6.chrs if u want to see it ) that has the GLI removed and replaced with a German Flag. The GLI grille gives me more airflow into the engine bay so I will probably modify my Unitronic CAI heat shield to be longer to capture that added flow or maybe just leave it to give the engine cooler air or something idk right now. I also like how a shiny big intercooler looks through the bottle grille of most cars it looks very sleeper and thats kind of what I like. Really anything to put a dumb smile on my face.

Do you think you'd ever buy that stock turbo upgrade from over in the EU market u mentioned earlier?


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Thats too bad! Stage 2 would be fun for you, it sure wil be for me. Gas is cheap down here so I will be having a lot of fun. I had to adjust my install day w my friends due to the corona and I will be live stage 2 April 22nd. Getting my transmission serviced and oil changed first.
> 
> When I heard you talking about the intercooler I was hoping it would make us a little bit more power in form of torque or hp. I mean cooler denser air normally provides a little more hp/tq. I am very interested to see where you go with this build and all your 1k engine block builds. I'll probably be posting on YouTube all my pulls and such.
> 
> ...


That’s great I’m happy for you man!! And I’m sure stage 2 would be fun! I want a Downpipe even if I’m stage 1. You have automatic trans? The FMIC(Front Mount Intercooler) air to air in this case will keep our Intake temps more constant as long as we are driving and it has airflow. Stop lights wouldn’t help much but once it sees airflow it will start cooling down much faster and the temps stay hopefully 5-15f above ambient start most. Also by going that route, piping has to be like 2-2.5 inch the more sharp turns the bigger it has to be because of the airflow. I’d probably go 2.25. If I don’t see it flow well I might go 2.5. I already have an idea of how I want to route it. I only wanna buy another engine because well spare engine. Whenever this one gives just swap it and rebuild the other one and ready for when the one I put it goes out too. And yes me too I like to put any part of any car just to say I put some on it and make me happy. Idc if it’s not the fastest. It’s my daily. And about the bolt on turbo..... idk.... maybe? Maybe not? If I don’t want to totally go custom with another turbo and make a flange for it that’s some easy 220-240hp turbo that bolts on. But I’d probably want to reach 250hp. Idk I’d tell you once I pay the car off and start putting lots of money into it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

